# need help



## nez (Apr 27, 2006)

hey all techies out there i need some help looking for a script of a play called clue it is based off of the board game by parker bro.s and it has to be a play script not the movie script and perferably not the musical script but if that is all you can find that would be fine cuz i have been looking all over the place and cant find either the play or musical one


----------



## Teck (Apr 27, 2006)

All I can find is the musical script. You can purchase it through Samuel French, Inc. at the link below.

http://www.samuelfrench.com/store/p.../2673?osCsid=497d3f3120eb64187750e874c079051c


----------



## nez (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks i will look in to that


----------

